

Stitcher's plan to outshine terrestrial radio - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2013/01/02/stitcher-the-pandora-for-talk-works-to-make-internet-radio-easier/

======
tsar
This is one of the better profiles of Stitcher that I've seen. It really
contextualizes how we're trying to disrupt terrestrial talk radio (I work for
Stitcher).

